# Sources for Acrylic glue/pipes



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

I made a DIY canister filter and it works good but if I substitute the PVC barbs with acrylic connections the whole thing would look better and probably be less prone to leaks.

Where should I look for glue that binds acrylic?
Also - where can I find acrylic pipes - 1/4 or 1/2" size?

--Nikolay


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

If it's acrylic to acrylic connections, use Weldon #4 or MC Bond. You can get them at www.craftics.com.

Tubing can be found at www.mcmaster.com, www.usplastics.com and others.

Make sure to purchase cast acrylic as opposed to extruded.


----------



## Daemonfly (Mar 21, 2004)

http://tapplastics.com/ also has stuff, but some of the prices are a bit higher compared to other areas. Ebay also has a section on acrylics, etc.. where many machine shops sell their scrap material. Most of it is good quality, I just recently got a 1'x2'x1/2" Cast acrylic sheet for cheap.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Ok, I found extruded acrylic but the cast one seems to be a problem.

What is the difference in regards to acrylic usage in aquariums?

--Nikolay


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Extruded will not hold up for aquarium use. It is typically used for point-of-sale material that will be thrown away. Extruded will craze (spider cracks) as it absorbs 40% more water than does acrylic.

Bite the bullet and get cast material. The US cast is best but expensive. If you purchase import cast, use Chemcast. However, I would not build an aquarium out of it.


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Cast Acrylic

Cast is generally stonger then extruded for a given size, however it is more expensive.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Art and Gnatster, thanks for the prompt responses but I have not found any cast acrylic tubes with od of 1/4 to 3/4.

--Nikolay


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Why do you want tube so small? You may need to go clear PVC for that.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Art,

I'm trying to make a DIY canister a better looking piece of equipment. The lid and the canister that I use are clear acrylic, more or less like this one.

I don't know if that jar is extruded or cast. The in- and outflow of the filter as it is now are made of PVC fittings and O-rings. It'd be nice to have the whole thing made of acrylic. But the smallest cast acrylic pipe that I see is 1-1/2" od...

--Nikolay


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Yes, try clear PVC or a nice schedul 80 pipe (grey). Post pics.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Then what would be a good glue for the PVC/acrylic joint? PVC cement or an acrylic one?

--Nikolay


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Best is Weldon 40. You can buy it at www.craftics.com. You will need an applicator bottle to apply it.

If you can't get the 40, PVC glue will work but I wouldn't recommend it.


----------

